# Post code 99 at boot; help



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2012)

*I just swapped some parts to my computer worked fine before now I am getting a post code 99. I can't get to windows or anything... My mobo is showing 99 too*


At this point I have tried all of the following:

Disconnecting HHD (SATA and POWER) 
Disconnecting Opitical Drive (SATA and POWER) DISCONNECTING ALL F-PANEL (PWR SW, PWR LED, HDD LED, RESET SW) 
Disconnecting the USB and HD AUDIO 
Disconnecting ALL fans. 
Mounting and remounting the motherboard 
Mounting and remounting the CPU 
Attempting to use a new video card 
Attempting to use a new power supply 
Placing MOBO on a different surface 
Reseting the CMOS via the on board button and removing the battery 
Using only 1 stick of ram to boot 
New PSU 


Basically I am booting the PC with the power button on the MOBO and the only things connected are the 8 pin MOBO power, the CPU, 1 stick of ram, and 2 different working video cards.

After doing all of those things, the MOBO stills post code "99" on the screen and on the MOBO itself. Additionally, keyboard does not work. Furthermore, I cannot access my BIOS or boot screen.

The original video card and the replacement video card both work on another PC therefore they are not the problem.

Thus, at this point, I have narrowed the malfunction down to either the following two components: 

Motherboard 
CPU (which I doubt, but do not have a AM3+ mobo on hand) 

Any suggestions or advice are more than welcome and needed.

I am considering RMAing the motherboard... This process will most likely be 2 weeks and they may send it back saying it works it is my CPU...

*ADDITION (7-18-2012):*

On a side note, I decided to remove the processor. The processor and the heatsink became merged together. What I mean when I say they became merged is that the thermal paste become basically a superglue between the heatsink and the processor (the FX-4170 naturally runs hot, thus, AMD has included an upgraded heatsink in it with better thermal paste). Anyhow, in order to remove the thing I could only get the mounting lever about a little over half way up. Therefore, on the back row, the pins bent a little (I would say there were making somewhere between a 80-85 degree angle orthogonal to the board). I took a credit card and a screw driver and straightend the pins, stuck it back in, still posted the same thing.

Last but not least, I read over the mobo specifications and realized that it was backwards compatible. The MSI 990FXA-GD80 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard supports the following CPU types/sockets:



> FX / Phenom II / Athlon II / Sempron 100 Series



I realized I had a (working) AMD CPU HDZ955FBGMBOX Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition 3.2GHz AM3 125W Retail, thus, I mounted it on the MOBO... SAME CODE POSTED...

It must be the motherboard.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2012)

I can't get to bios either


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2012)

Here is the sequence 19 364f 96 69 70 62 99


----------



## temp02 (Jul 18, 2012)

None of those debug codes are mentioned on the manual for your _system specs_ board (MSI 990FXA-GD80, page 39).

Reset the BIOS using the _Clear CMOS_ jumper (see page 34 of the manual) or the back button (see page 26 of the manual), then try to boot again.


----------



## lindy (Jul 18, 2012)

What I found is that it may be a damaged MBR. Try going into the BIO's at boot then hitting save and exit... It might work as a work around. The other thing to do would be as an extreme measure is restore the MBR. I say extreme because I'm not concrete certain about the error code.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2012)

I can't get to the bios even with ps2 keyboard.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 18, 2012)

disconnect the HDD and see if you can get to bios.


----------



## lindy (Jul 18, 2012)

Can you boot from the optical drive, or a USB thumb drive?


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2012)

Keyboards aren't working. No lights on them or anything. Can't get to bios or boot menu


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2012)

I removed the battery (waited 5 mins) in order to reset the CMOS. Same code... If I take the video card out no more code 99 posted on motherboard


----------



## lindy (Jul 18, 2012)

> If I take the video card out no more code 99



Well that should be a clue dere eh.  Do you have another vid card to try?


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2012)

Not currently. It could be the PCI-e slot as well... Im going to get another vid card tomorrow.


----------



## lindy (Jul 18, 2012)

Try the card in another slot? The worst that can happen is that your computer will burst into flames, dance around on your desk, and shoot fire ball at you!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 18, 2012)

wait, you say you swapped around some parts, what was swapped?


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2012)

No no just swapped from 1 case to another. I tried a different PCI-slot it thinks there is no video card


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2012)

The computer worked this morning in the previous case now since I swapped it doesn't work.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 18, 2012)

sorry to say this, but its either a short or you possibly knocked something lose. 

I know it isn't what you want to hear, but I would pull it all out of the case and see what happens there. At least you can eliminate a dead short to the case or possibly the F Panel wires.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> sorry to say this, but its either a short or you possibly knocked something lose.
> 
> I know it isn't what you want to hear, but I would pull it all out of the case and see what happens there. At least you can eliminate a dead short to the case or possibly the F Panel wires.



I tried to unplug everything and plug back in... The f panel may not be right. I tried booting with one stick of ram as well


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 18, 2012)

ok, but if the board is shorting on the case somehow, all of that really wont matter


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2012)

I checked the f panel. Everything is unplugged as far as optical drive and hdd. It has to be the board shorting. It could be the the GPU as well.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2012)

I literally unplugged everything even the f panel and moved the motherboard no luck. Maybe the video card


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok update, does not work with new video card

Maybe motherboard or psu?


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2012)

This morning, to no avail, I tried a new power supply.

At this point I have tried all of the following:


Disconnecting HHD (SATA and POWER)
Disconnecting Opitical Drive (SATA and POWER)
DISCONNECTING ALL F-PANEL (PWR SW, PWR LED, HDD LED, RESET SW)
Disconnecting the USB and HD AUDIO
Disconnecting ALL fans.
Mounting and remounting the motherboard
Mounting and remounting the CPU
Attempting to use a new video card
Attempting to use a new power supply
Placing MOBO on a different surface
Reseting the CMOS via the on board button and removing the battery
Using only 1 stick of ram to boot
New PSU


Basically I am booting the PC with the power button on the MOBO and the only things connected are the 8 pin MOBO power, the CPU, 1 stick of ram, and 2 different working video cards.

After doing all of those things, the MOBO stills post code "99" on the screen and on the MOBO itself. Additionally, keyboard does not work. Furthermore, I cannot access my BIOS or boot screen.

The original video card and the replacement video card both work on another PC therefore they are not the problem.

Thus, at this point, I have narrowed the malfunction down to either the following two components: 


Motherboard
CPU (which I doubt, but do not have a AM3+ mobo on hand)

Any suggestions or advice are more than welcome and needed.

I am considering RMAing the motherboard... This process will most likely be 2 weeks and they may send it back saying it works it is my CPU...


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2012)

I assume Windows will not let me boot on from my HDD if it detects a new motherboard and processor (I have found a test proccessor)?


----------



## D007 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm shooting in the dark here and scouring web pages trying to find something about this.. You try a non-usb Keyboard or mouse yet? Something to try..
Safe to assume all power connectors/pins are connected to the mobo?

EDIT: I'm pretty sure you tried the memory in every slot as well?


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2012)

D007 said:


> I'm shooting in the dark here and scouring web pages trying to find something about this.. You try a non-usb Keyboard or mouse yet? Something to try..



Niether USB or PS2 work.

And yes, all of the connectors are connected.

POST CODE "99" DEFINITION is "Super IO Initialization".

Thus it sounds like a CMOS problem. So I took the motherboard placed it on a wood surface removed the battery for 10 mins and jumped the CMOS. No help.


----------



## happy (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the mobo is defective.  I have the same problem with my MSI 890GXM-G65; however mines won't even display anything on screen.  It just keeps on saying no signal.  The computer will sometimes boot up and work fine, but when doing a cold boot, the computer won't even post.  I tried resetted the computer to no avail.  At this point, I can only conclude that my mobo is defective or not working correctly when doing a cold boot.


----------



## D007 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm sure you tried the one stick of memory in all available slots, 1 at a time, as well..
Just going through the mental list of "what to do's".


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2012)

D007 said:


> I'm sure you tried the one stick of memory in all available slots, 1 at a time, as well..
> Just going through the mental list of "what to do's".



Yeah I have tried that. A list of what I have done is in my original post.


----------



## lindy (Jul 18, 2012)

Just an oddball thought... You've always tried booting with a keyboard and mouse plugged in, yes?
Try it with neither... Like I said, just an oddball thought.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2012)

lindy said:


> Just an oddball thought... You've always tried booting with a keyboard and mouse plugged in, yes?
> Try it with neither... Like I said, just an oddball thought.



I have tried doing so, unfortuneately, it does nothing.


----------



## lindy (Jul 18, 2012)

> I have tried doing so



Well rats... From what I've been able to dig up even MSI doesn't seem to know much about the mysterious code "99". It may be time to get a hold of them about an RMA.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2012)

lindy said:


> Well rats... From what I've been able to dig up even MSI doesn't seem to know much about the mysterious code "99". It may be time to get a hold of them about an RMA.



POST CODE "99" DEFINITION is "Super IO Initialization".


----------



## D007 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> Yeah I have tried that. A list of what I have done is in my original post.



Read it, says you tried one stik, not one stick in every available slot, one at a time. Just wanted to make sure..
I've had quite a few mobos run into an issue where one slot fails.
Regardless, good luck, I'm starting to feel an RMA coming..


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2012)

On a side note, I decided to remove the processor. The processor and the heatsink became merged together. What I mean when I say they became merged is that the thermal paste become basically a superglue between the heatsink and the processor (the FX-4170 naturally runs hot, thus, AMD has included an upgraded heatsink in it with better thermal paste). Anyhow, in order to remove the thing I could only get the mounting lever about a little over half way up. Therefore, on the back row, the pins bent a little (I would say there were making somewhere between a 80-85 degree angle orthogonal to the board). I took a credit card and a screw driver and straightend the pins, stuck it back in, still posted the same thing.

Last but not least, I read over the mobo specifications and realized that it was backwards compatible. The MSI 990FXA-GD80 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard supports the following CPU types/sockets:



> FX / Phenom II / Athlon II / Sempron 100 Series



I realized I had a (working) AMD CPU HDZ955FBGMBOX Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition 3.2GHz AM3 125W Retail, thus, I mounted it on the MOBO... SAME CODE POSTED...

It must be the motherboard.


----------



## happy (Jul 18, 2012)

lindy said:


> Just an oddball thought... You've always tried booting with a keyboard and mouse plugged in, yes?
> Try it with neither... Like I said, just an oddball thought.



I tried booting up with a Corsair M60 and K60 and it just just won't boot.  I would get stuck on the boot screen that is without the AsRock Logo.  It has words on it during the boot.


----------



## D007 (Jul 18, 2012)

Yea man, you can't kick yourself for not being thorough, you tested the shit out of it. Looks like a mobo issue imo..
GL with the RMA if you go that route.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 18, 2012)

D007 said:


> Yea man, you can't kick yourself for not being thorough, you tested the shit out of it. Looks like a mobo issue imo..
> GL with the RMA if you go that route.



Yeah I just hope when it gets there it does the same thing for them as it did for me... RMAs tend to be aggrevating at times. :shadedshu


----------



## erixx (Apr 28, 2017)

4 years later and this is what is happening to me. After enjoying a working x99 motherboard for over a year. I wonder what the end of your story was?


----------



## alucasa (Apr 28, 2017)

Joly necro.


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 30, 2017)

erixx said:


> 4 years later and this is what is happening to me. After enjoying a working x99 motherboard for over a year. I wonder what the end of your story was?



I bought my current mother board in my specs. No RMA available, motherboard confirmed bad.


----------



## r9 (Apr 30, 2017)

Does it cycle through codes and stops at 99 or it's the first code that appears ?
If it cycles codes means the BIOS is trying to go through the POST if that is the case you might be dealing with corrupt bios.
If it just stays at 99 would be more serious like hardware fault with the motherboard.
Super IO its a chip on the motherboard that controls the basic functions, for example the power and restart button and power leds are connected to it and bunch other stuff.


----------

